# Serve Areas



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Does anyone know of a comprehensive list of the prime now locations and what they offer? Im really thinking about switching my warehouse location.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hambone said:


> Does anyone know of a comprehensive list of the prime now locations and what they offer? Im really thinking about switching my warehouse location.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/all-amazon-centers-april-2017.163768/


----------

